# Question Regarding Haydn's Piano Concerto in D Major



## cgal8410

Good evening, 

I'm selecting music for my college senior recital, and I'm considering using Haydn's Concerto in D Major for Piano and Orchestra, Hob XVIII:11. Has anyone played this piece, who could recommend a particular edition? I'm deciding between Schirmer and Mertke-Philipp. If you have any insight on this, please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Novelette

cgal8410 said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I'm selecting music for my college senior recital, and I'm considering using Haydn's Concerto in D Major for Piano and Orchestra, Hob XVIII:11. Has anyone played this piece, who could recommend a particular edition? I'm deciding between Schirmer and Mertke-Philipp. If you have any insight on this, please let me know! Thanks!


Long obsolete, but Haydn's D Major Concerto hasn't been much discussed here on TC.

In general, this piece is played very frequently in music school performances. Rather like Beethoven's "Appassionata", which is all too frequently played for non-academic competitions, it has been worn out by the overuse.

It's a good work to learn, of course. Students usually play it with two pianos, and one cannot repeat enough how useful it is to learn to play with another person!

I like to play this concerto myself, I haphazardly condensed the solo and accompaniment parts into a single piano part. It actually isn't bad at all.


----------



## hreichgott

This has been on my "want to learn" list for a while. Never heard it performed actually. Have I been living under a rock??


----------



## Novelette

hreichgott said:


> This has been on my "want to learn" list for a while. Never heard it performed actually. Have I been living under a rock??


You've definitely not been living under a rock. In fact, you're quite lucky on this count. I love the music, but I've heard to far too many times. You should definitely learn it if you get the chance.


----------

